# best places to survive a zombie apocalypse?



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

monkey boy reasons out the best places to survive a zombie apocalypse in 
Top Three Places to Survive a Zombie Apocalypse article on Socyberti magazine.

He correctly points out that large aircraft carriers will be immune to any type of undead returning disaster (undead whales... no precedent) as well as islands - zombies can't swim and that has been proven time again.








Perhaps more for this reason he selects Niagara Falls as being the second best place to survive a Zombie infestation. he's thinking long term survival strategy - its got hydro and fruit crops.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Some of the Zombies in the "We're Alive" podcast series can swim. Some can run 50 MPH, some can jump really high, and some have apparently mutated into elephantine proportions. Most just shuffle along looking to eat you though.

Isolation, defensibility, and self-sufficiency are key factors in any enemy threat-based survival situation, whether zombies or Commies. 

The aircraft carrier is obvious, but you would have to be a soldier to be on it. If you lived near a large harbor, perhaps there would be an oil tanker or cruise ship you could commandeer? You and your merry band of survivors could set up a farm on the deck. Maybe you wouldn't even have to move it - I hear they are hard to pilot.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

There is a precedent for swimming zombies in the Italian zombie films- I believe it was ZOMBI 2 and the infamous "zombie versus shark" scene.

For my money, the safest place to be in a zombie apocalypse is the island from LOST. No way they'd find you even if they were olympic class swimmers.

The island and zombies are about equal on the scale of likelihood as well.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

As long as they did not get picked apart by fish or rot away, they could just walk across the bottom of the water, they don't need to breath after all! :zombie:


----------

